# 2006-2007 SKI SEASON PASSES



## cma (Dec 19, 2003)

Just wait 'til Labor day and you wont be able to miss the ads and the deals.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 29, 2005)

http://www.coloradoski.com/


----------



## mescalimick (Oct 15, 2003)

http://www.passwagon.com/index.htm


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm assuming front range?

2 main choices, 2 alternative choices, and options.

Main choices:
SuperPass: Copper/WinterPark, info at the passwagon site above
Colorado Pass (or 5 Mountain Pass): Breck, Keystone, ABasin, 10 days at Vail/Beaver creek http://www.snow.com/passsales/

Alternatives:
Loveland
Eldora

Options also include 4 packs to individual resorts.

As for where to buy, yeah, it was said above, wait till September and it'll be hard to miss. As for which to buy, that is way too difficult to answer without more info on what exactly you are looking for, and often comes down to personal preference for certain mountains.


----------



## Duanna (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a question about 06/07 tickets also! We come to Keystone every spring break and have been able to purchase the 4 packs. Of course, everyone knows the story of last year's 4 packs, with each person having to be present in order to purchase them.
Does anyone out there have any idea how they are going to sell the 4 packs this year and when and where? 
Any info that anyone can give me would really be appreciated! 
Thanks!
Duanna


----------

